# UKBA EEA 2 application department contact number



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello, 

I had passed my 6 months time period so decided to give them a call but the number in the CoA is not working. The number which I was trying is 08450102500 

Can someone please give me the correct number to call them. 

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

European enquiries contact centre is 0845 010 5200. Open Mon-Thu 9 - 1645, Fri 9 - 1630.
They do say then don't give progress report on your application or expected completion date.


----------

